# Any fleas ?



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are sand fleas still around ? Anyone finding them ..?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I went to Ft. Pickens this morning and there were plenty of fleas. Lots of the big ones (I prefer medium) their shells are starting to get real hard, makes it hard to get a hook through without cracking it.

I didn't have any luck, the only bite I had cut me off as soon as I felt the fish, but it was a beautiful day and so was the water!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

This might not help but I am catching tons on NASP small-medium-to large


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

They are thick in Panama City Beach just no Pompano's , fished 4 days in a row and not 1 fish. Flounder is another story caught 4 on wednesday fishing the cut at hightide.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There's been plenty off of gulf shores


----------

